# spanish food handling certificate



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all.

I had written down the name of the spanish food handling certificate but can't find it anywhere in my move paperwork. doeas anyone know it?

cheers

D


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I had written down the name of the spanish food handling certificate but can't find it anywhere in my move paperwork. doeas anyone know it?
> 
> ...


It is called the CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS.

Thanx, Vernon


----------



## willwill (Nov 7, 2008)

yup thats excatly it, if your not sure google it!!!
Will


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a VICIOUS rumour going around that a Brit bar-owner once had one. 
I am not sure if this is true.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Guess he could have bribed somebody.


----------

